# The 25 Hottest Celebrity Booties!



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

The World of Isaac: THE 25 HOTTEST CELEBRITY BOOTIES


*1 -Beyonce*








*2 -Brooke Burke*







*3 -Carmen Electra*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

*4- Eva Longoria*






*5 -Fergie*







*6 -Inez Sainz*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

Number 6 is in the lead.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

*7 -Jennifer Aniston*







*8- Jennifer Ellison*






*9- Jessica Alba*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

No comments? 
Maybe if I posted man ass instead.


----------



## mt127158 (Mar 18, 2009)

jessica abla is the best. I just hate that pink bow tatoo she has above her ass.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 18, 2009)

c
a
n
'
t
p
o
s
t
w
e
l
l
w
i
t
h
m
y
t
o
e
s
need
both
hands
for
current
actvtyyy


----------



## Shae2K3 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dig the choices.  Did Vida Guvara (sp?) make the list?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Shae2K3 (Mar 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Yes.


Good. 

Its not a booty countdown when you don't have Vida.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

*10- Jessica Biel*






*11- Kate Hudson*






*12-Kendra Wilkinson*


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 18, 2009)

*6 -Inez Sainz


*cant type w 1 hand


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2009)

i would do them all in the same day.  and yea, i have stamina


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

the two jessicas are my favs... (alba and biel)

I like them white gurlz!!!


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

hmm some of those asses are not big enough

and KIM KARDASHIAN is missing off number 2 spot -_-

and Christina Millian


----------



## vader (Mar 19, 2009)

Kim Kardashian is just a hollywood slut, not a real celebrity


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2009)

vader said:


> Kim Kardashian is just a hollywood slut, not a real celebrity



no, they changed the deffinition. that counts now


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2009)

vader said:


> Kim Kardashian is just a hollywood slut, not a real celebrity



vida isn't a celebrity either. a lot of them might have "famous" asses but their butts are not anything special. long, flat, scrawny... not good.


----------



## jaz08 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jessica Alba is may number one.
Kristen Bell,Maria Sharapova,Sofia Vergara,Stacey Keibler is the next.I really like the size and the color of there booties...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)

vader said:


> Kim Kardashian is just a hollywood slut, not a real celebrity



yeah, but anyone on a reality show is now considered a "celebrity".


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 19, 2009)

#6 and Biel.

Some of those chicks don't have asses.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 19, 2009)

Agreed. Some of those broads should be wearing a belt with their bathing suits, because they have no ass.

But then again, I think women are like sunsets.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> But then again, I think women are like sunsets.



definitely, _beauty is in the eye of the beholder_, some guys like big asses, fat asses, some skinny, some muscular, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Agreed. Some of those broads should be wearing a belt with their bathing suits, because they have no ass.
> 
> But then again, I think women are like sunsets.



def. wow, nice, beautiful, spectacular, hey honey dim the lights, dimmer, uh shut them off.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2009)

I only see 12.

Kate Hudsons is TERRIBLE.  Its prolly just the bottoms, but why do women think this shit looks good?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 19, 2009)

When I see huge asses like Kim Karda-ns all I can picture is when I squeeze it and it suddenly looks like bubble wrap or a bag of coins.......


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

*13-Kim Kardashian*






*14- Kristen Bell*






*15- Maria Sharapova*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

*16-Melyssa Ford*







*17-Mena Suvari*






18- Michelle Hunziker


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

*19- Neira Gallardo*






*20- Nina Moric*





*21- Shakira*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

*22- Sofia Vergara*







*23- Stacey Dash*






*24- Stacey Keibler*


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 19, 2009)

25- Vida Guerra


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2009)

This list is all effed up. they got it all wrong from top to bottom. and most of the things these girls are wearing do not do these asses justice


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

there are a couple of asses that just aren't big enough. The last sort of 10 (with the exception of a few smaller ones) should be in the top 10 along with beyonce


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2009)

Kardashian takes the cake as hottest girl alive in my book.  I'm okay with knowing for a fact I will never be able to bang her, I'd embarrass myself and come before insertion.

Other notables I liked:

Stacy Keibler, Stacy Dash, Sofia Vergerer, and Melyssa Ford.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2009)

Love Vida too.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Kardashian takes the cake as hottest girl alive in my book.  I'm okay with knowing for a fact I will never be able to bang her, I'd embarrass myself and come before insertion.



I don't know, look at her ass in this pic:


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 19, 2009)

That Carmen Elektra is a very exotic lookin beauty, but the fact she used to do Denis Rodman, just kills it for me!

But the list is getting better!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow - good pic, Prince.

Haven't seen it look that bad but it shocks me watching her show on occasion.. she's always eating and never working out, I knew it couldn't be as good as it looked in magazines.


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

well her left ass looks fine, and I think it's just her right thigh being forward that removes that apple bottom. If she was stood still it would look peachy 

But it is a bit un-toned though


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Wow - good pic, Prince.
> 
> Haven't seen it look that bad but it shocks me watching her show on occasion.. she's always eating and never working out, I knew it couldn't be as good as it looked in magazines.



did you catch the episode where she had laser cellulite removal or something like that... 

She only looks good in pics that have been airbrushed. But hell, thats the only way im gonna be lookin at her anyways


----------



## T_man (Mar 19, 2009)

sendit08 said:


> did you catch the episode where she had laser cellulite removal or something like that...
> 
> She only looks good in pics that have been airbrushed. But hell, thats the only way im gonna be lookin at her anyways



To be perfectly honest

It's the same for almost all celebs bar beyonce but the fact that she's on such an extreme diet is a bit off-putting for me. I don't think anyone should need to go on such extreme diets just to look perfect. If I was her husband I would advise her to take it easy even if it had an effect on her body


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------

